# The Trumpet is downloadable now



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2008)

Very cooooool,

now we can download "The Trumpet" 

http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/order.php


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 28, 2008)

Gunther

You can buy a real trumpet for that price.
I know it's good but ?


----------



## synthetic (Mar 28, 2008)

"We could almost buy our own trumpet for that!" 

"Yeah, but who's gonna play it, kid? You?"

"You bet I could! I'm not such a bad player myself. We don't have to..."


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 28, 2008)

Fantastic! Can't wait to play it!

One question: we have to pay VAT. Is that possible on downloadable products? I didn't knew that.. :?

EDIT: Bought it! It is incredibly fun and easy to play!! 8) It's been a while since I've had so much fun playing a new sample library after minute one! (there is something wrong with this sentence.. :? )


----------



## chrisharang (Mar 28, 2008)

Trust your feelings; you _know_ it to be a great instrument...


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2008)

I have just downloaded and I am very very impressed!  

Ha, Controller11 and so on..., smile.

As I said before, Giorgio`s instruments are more real virtual instruments and one has to read the manual and learn to play it by using the controllers.

WOW, so many opportunities!

Many thanks to Giorgio and Peter for this great instrument!

Gunther


----------



## kotori (Mar 29, 2008)

Hannesdm @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> One question: we have to pay VAT. Is that possible on downloadable products? I didn't knew that.. :?


As far as I know VAT is to be charged on electronically supplied products when the customer is inside the EU unless he/she has a company with a registered VAT number. Customers outside the EU are not subject to VAT I think. There's some info about VAT on the http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/order.php (order page).

Glad you like the trumpet. :D 
Don't forget to play with the split portamento and automated falls keyswitches. o=<

-- Nils L


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 29, 2008)

kotori @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Hannesdm @ Sat Mar 29 said:
> 
> 
> > One question: we have to pay VAT. Is that possible on downloadable products? I didn't knew that.. :?
> ...



Ok, thanks!

And I already did. 8) It sounds really cool!


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I repeat! I think it is over priced compared to other downloadable virtual instruments e.g. Westgate Studio modular series. This is a personal opinion that no one can argue with as I have more than enough disposable income to buy at the price quoted including the added tax. If a download version not including the Kontakt player is on offer at a reduced price I might think again. I already own Kontakt 3 so why should I pay for another licensed player. I’ll play my WIVI trumpets for a while longer until the price drops. I look forward to hearing some comparisons from members diving in.

Again! I think it’s a wonderful instrument but? (you know what they say about Scotsmen)

Ray


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 29, 2008)

rayinstirling @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Well I repeat! I think it is over priced compared to other downloadable virtual instruments e.g. Westgate Studio modular series. This is a personal opinion that no one can argue with as I have more than enough disposable income to buy at the price quoted including the added tax. If a download version not including the Kontakt player is on offer at a reduced price I might think again. I already own Kontakt 3 so why should I pay for another licensed player. I’ll play my WIVI trumpets for a while longer until the price drops. I look forward to hearing some comparisons from members diving in.
> 
> Again! I think it’s a wonderful instrument but? (you know what they say about Scotsmen)
> 
> Ray



Hey Ray,

generally you are right, that the lib is quite a bit of bucks for just one instrument.
... but you have to think of a few points:

- this is by far the most realistic sample trumpet

- with a bit of exercising it might be easy to handle, rather than using tons of keyswitches.

- Of course Westgate and Wallander might be cheaper, but you have either not enough articulations or tons of keyswitches or different programs to work with.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 29, 2008)

In spite of being very low on cash I just bought this - I think it will help me land a very much needed gig 

It's really,really good. The only beef I have with it is that it's EXTREMELY demanding in terms of CPU. I can play a whole VSL instrument section and not come close to the CPU load of just one Trumpet. 

So what does that mean? It means that I will use this baby for everything demanding an exposed solo trumpet. For just about everything esle I will stick to what I have already. 

But on a one on one The Trumpet beats everything else from VSL to WIVI. More flexible that VSL and more real than WIVI. My main concern with WIVI is the attacks and lack of imperfection in the transitions. The Trumpet nails it. However WIVI had a major advantage in terms of CPU performance and footprint. You can actually play a WIVI orchestra on a lap top. The Trumpet might kill a Lap Top if you try do a trumpet section :D


----------



## janila (Mar 29, 2008)

Lower the price and do saxophones next. Thanks.


----------



## Justus (Mar 29, 2008)

It's NOT just one trumpet but actually 7:
"It includes several instruments belonging to the same family, namely three Bb trumpets (each slightly different, so that they can be played as a section in unison), German Trumpet, Cornet, Flügelhorn and Piccolo Trumpet."

Plus, extra features for the Bb-Trumpets:

"Five different mutes (Bucket, Cup, Harmon, Harmon + stem, and Straight) can be applied to the Bb trumpets."

(Quotes are from the Samplemodelling Website)

Best,
Justus


----------



## gmet (Mar 29, 2008)

The share it secure payment site charges 19% tax. VAT in the UK is 17.5%.

Justin


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 29, 2008)

janila @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Lower the price and do saxophones next. Thanks.



Please God no :D

I would get a slight depression if they wasted their time and talent on such stuff 

Nah, to each his own. I hope they do French Horn or strings.


----------



## Justus (Mar 29, 2008)

Or the first realistic oboe?


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 29, 2008)

Justus @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Or the first realistic oboe?



*LoL* .. feel free to replace the word Oboe with any other instrument


----------



## Ed (Mar 29, 2008)

rayinstirling @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Well I repeat! I think it is over priced compared to other downloadable virtual instruments e.g. Westgate Studio modular series. This is a personal opinion that no one can argue with as I have more than enough disposable income to buy at the price quoted including the added tax. If a download version not including the Kontakt player is on offer at a reduced price I might think again. I already own Kontakt 3 so why should I pay for another licensed player. I’ll play my WIVI trumpets for a while longer until the price drops. I look forward to hearing some comparisons from members diving in.
> 
> Again! I think it’s a wonderful instrument but? (you know what they say about Scotsmen)
> 
> Ray



I know what you mean it should be cheaper as they would get more sales and make more money in the end, but there two things. You cant ask EW to reduce their price for their VIs either just because they have products in a Kontakt Player, becuase you already have Kontakt. Also, WIVI isnt a very good comparison to this. GPO is a lot cheaper to VSL, but VSL is a lot more realistic. You cant just think about the price. 

Ed


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 29, 2008)

Are any of you able to run 2 or 3 Trumpets to make a section, without crackiling and CPU overload? I can barely run 1... but ifI add another it goes to hell.

ps: Also a single AV running.


----------



## sonomusic (Mar 29, 2008)

> I hope they do French Horn or strings.



Actually, Peter Siedlaczek has already done some strings -- String Essentials 2 (with programming by Nils Liberg.) 

I know a lot of people may look down on these because of the price but they are absolutely beautiful and Nils programming makes them wonderfully playable. 

Certainly something to consider while waiting on Peter and Giorgio to come out with a full blown string library.

Brian


----------



## Sean Beeson (Mar 29, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Are any of you able to run 2 or 3 Trumpets to make a section, without crackiling and CPU overload? I can barely run 1... but ifI add another it goes to hell.
> 
> ps: Also a single AV running.



What kind of rig are you working on? Just trying to determine if my fossil of a mac can even tickle this trumpet


----------



## Daryl (Mar 29, 2008)

Are there any demos where the Trumpet sounds less, er, limp? The Haydn and Bach are both snooze-fests as far I'm concerned.

D


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 29, 2008)

Look folks,

I'm glad I got a debate going on the pricing issue. I'm certainly not trying to tell others they are wasting their money but I think this makes BroadwayBB seem reasonable.
Also... if the US customers don't need to pay the tax good for them.
Being in the UK and paying 19% tax on top... sorry no deal.
Having the best sounding trumpet will never make me the best trumpet player.

Enjoy your trumpets while I wait on a "group buy" :D


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 29, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Are any of you able to run 2 or 3 Trumpets to make a section, without crackiling and CPU overload? I can barely run 1... but ifI add another it goes to hell.
> 
> ps: Also a single AV running.



Christian,

what do you use for a computer? I use an older PC with Athlon 2,6 and in Cubase4 I can play 2 trumpets without any problems... .

Perhaps, experiment with your Asio-settings on your soundcard?!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 29, 2008)

sonomusic @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> > I hope they do French Horn or strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strings Essentials 2 sounds very good. I love the way it sounds with no further eq and processing.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 29, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> germancomponist @ Sat Mar 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Marcussen @ Sat Mar 29 said:
> ...



.. and buffer size? Even with my 8core I can't run 64kb on some plugs


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 29, 2008)

My computer knowledge is slowly starting to slip up. Buffer size - in Kontakt? Channel Buffer size is 120 ... and my DFD setting has been from 120-300mb with no difference.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 29, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> My computer knowledge is slowly starting to slip up. Buffer size - in Kontakt? Channel Buffer size is 120 ... and my DFD setting has been from 120-300mb with no difference.



Sorry I ment the ASIO buffer size


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 29, 2008)

My DMA buffer size is 384 at the moment :-/

Anyway I tried on my slave which is identical to my main daw. Here things went better. I can play two with no hitch, but if I add a third it gets messed up. But at least it's better than on my main DAW 

So you you recon raising the Buffer even more could help?


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 29, 2008)

I have 3 trumpets going on a MAcg-5 quad. No problems but have crashed Digital Performer a few times. 
Still- love this instrument.


----------



## Peter Siedlaczek (Mar 29, 2008)

Justin M @ 29th March 2008 said:


> The share it secure payment site charges 19% tax. VAT in the UK is 17.5%.



Dear Justin,

Dear Hannesdm,

your questions puzzled me a lot so I started to study the problem over the Internet and found all the detailed informations - I´d like to encourage you to do the same, if you want to know the answer in every detail. The fact is that the VAT issue is clearly defined on the EU level. It distinguishes between:

- private persons (which are NOT subjects to the VAT taxation)
- companies, freelancers and other professionals which ARE subjects to the VAT taxation

Since you are in the UK, we are dealing with a sale within the European Union. In this case there are following regulations:

- private persons pay the VAT in the country of purchase. It´s clearly stated that this is also valid for software purchased electronically via Internet
- subjects to the VAT taxation don´t need to pay the VAT - or, to be more precise, they must balance the purchase in their country afterwards, so finally they usually won´t pay it. To take the advantage of this regulation, the company or the freelancer must have a valid VAT ID.

I don´t know your fiscal status, but if you have the VAT ID, you have to write it in the appropriate field in the order page and, I assume, you won´t pay any VAT. If you are a private person, unfortunately - according to the European Law - you have to pay German VAT. By the way - you wouldn't pay it if you were outside the EU. Fortunately, the difference is just 2,23 EUR...

It seems that those who order from a country outside the European Union will be charged without the VAT. I tested many countries and could clearly see it during the ordering process (the "German" VAT disappeared on the next page).

I hope it could help 

All the best

Peter


----------



## lux (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Peter,

a warm welcome on Vi control!

I've always been a great fan of your products. Glad to see you here.

Luca


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Mar 29, 2008)

Marcussen,

Here's some info about the CPU load.

No doubt "The Trumpet" is a demanding instrument in terms of CPU load.

However, on what might be regarded as an "average" modern system, such as an IntelCore2 6600, 2.40 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, Win XP, Asio drivers, buffer size 256, the CPU load is 5-10%, and up to six trumpets can be run as VST plugins on a single instance of the player, without any glitch. 

Sincerely,

Giorgio & Peter


----------



## Peter Siedlaczek (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Lux,

thank you for your nice words. Imagine, I even didn´t realise I wasn´t a VI member... But now I´m, yes. Sometimes it´s necessary to open a new window... Glad to be here 

Best

Peter


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 29, 2008)

Peter Siedlaczek @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Dear Justin,
> 
> Dear Hannesdm,
> 
> ...



Hi Peter!

Thanks for your research and your explanation! Unfortunately, I am a private person so I don't have a VAT ID. Here in Belgium the VAT is 21%, so the 19% German VAT is still better. :wink: 

I quess now the americans can have there advantage, after we -europeans- took massive advantage of the low dollar! :mrgreen:

BTW, welcome to the forum! (I hope I can say that, because I'm also relatively new.. :wink: )

Grts,

Hannes


----------



## Hardy Heern (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a wonderful instrument, no doubt, but with the poor UK>Euro exchange rate plus the fact they have used ShareIt, which is one of the few online systems where VAT has to be paid (€35 Euros for us!), it has become quite expensive for a solo instrument. 

I'm not sure why but it _*really *_irritates me having to pay VAT for Internet purchases and I _*very *_rarely have to. :( I have run across ShareIt before and sent them a broadside asking them this question......still, as long as it does end up in the UK Exchequer's pocket I suppose it's not all wasted.

I don't know why folk don't stick to PayPal as most of us are members already.

Frank


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 29, 2008)

Giorgio Tommasini @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Marcussen,
> 
> Here's some info about the CPU load.
> 
> ...



Ok. MyòCÍ   ufÖCÍ   uf×CÍ   ufØCÍ   ufÙCÍ   ufÚCÍ   ufÛCÍ   ufÜCÍ   ufÝCÍ   ufÞCÍ   ufßCÍ   ufàCÍ   ufáCÍ   ufâCÍ   ufãCÍ   ufäCÍ   ufåCÍ   ufæCÍ   ufçCÍ   ufèCÍ


----------



## kotori (Mar 29, 2008)

Hardy Heern @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> I'm not sure why but it _*really *_irritates me having to pay VAT for Internet purchases and I _*very *_rarely have to. I have run across ShareIt before and sent them a broadside asking them this question......


If you have been able to buy other virtual instruments from companies in the EU VAT free, then chances are that what those other shops did was not legal. As far as I know, if a company sells a downloadable product to a private person within the EU without including VAT the company could later be held liable to pay the VAT out of the lower price charged, leading to substantial losses (I don't think there are any consequences to the customer). Someone correct me if I'm wrong. It would be interesting if you directed that question to some of the companies which did not charge VAT to see how they respond.


----------



## bluejay (Mar 29, 2008)

I just want to say that I think this is great. I'm a fan of other trumpet libraries and VIs (Screaming Trumpet, WIVI) but I will be adding this to my arsenal of instruments.

On a new Intel MacPro the CPU overhead seems to be minimal.

Incidentally, quick piece of advice for Christian Marcussen. I normally ran my buffer at 384 and Peter at AudioEase told me that Altiverb adds a lot of unnecessary latency if you don't use a buffer size that is a power of 2 (so 256 or 512 are ok but not 384). The post is on the AudioEase Altiverb forum if you wish to see it.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Peter,

Really good to see you here!

Like i already said to you before, i am a huge fan of your libraries. I could even say that Advanced Orchestra was very important to bring me back to the classical music and composition. 

Your trumpet is impressive. You and Giorgio did a great work. I can't wait to see what is coming next.

Congratulations on your trumpet. o-[][]-o 

Best,

Jacques.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 29, 2008)

A very warm welcome, *Peter*! Great to see you here! o-[][]-o 

Want to add to Jacques Mathias words: Your Advanced Orchestra was very important to bring me *up* to the classical music and composition. 

There is always a smile in my face when I remember that I first worked with an illegal copy from your Advanced Orchestra (many years ago). :mrgreen: 

When I did my first payed job with your Advanced Orchestra, I bought it as soon as possible in Munich!  

Your library gave me a lot of input! Thank you so very much for this and thanks to you and Giorgio for this great trumpet!

Always my best,

Gunther


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 30, 2008)

The solo demos sound really excellent. But what I'm perhaps more interested right now for a project I'm doing is big orchestral ensemble trumpets. What does 4 to 6 layered up sound like? 

Cheers


----------



## Peter Siedlaczek (Mar 30, 2008)

Dear Friends,

thanks a lot for this overwhelming welcome . This will give me even more energy to carry on!
All the best to you as well
Peter


----------



## Daryl (Mar 30, 2008)

Fa @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Daryl @ Sat Mar 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any demos where the Trumpet sounds less, er, limp? The Haydn and Bach are both snooze-fests as far I'm concerned.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. We obviously have different ideas about how the pieces should sound. It is good to know that these interpretive things in the demos are not the only methods of expressions with this instrument,. However, I have yet to hear anything that makes me want to buy this for orchestral purposes, as my current samples can make sounds and performances that I have yet to hear bettered from this trumpet. I'll wait and listen.

D


----------



## Daryl (Mar 30, 2008)

Hardy Heern @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> I'm not sure why but it _*really *_irritates me having to pay VAT for Internet purchases and I _*very *_rarely have to. :( I have run across ShareIt before and sent them a broadside asking them this question......still, as long as it does end up in the UK Exchequer's pocket I suppose it's not all wasted.
> 
> Frank


AFAIK you *always* have to pay VAT on Internet purchases. It's just that so far you have managed to avoid it, which is almost certainly illegal. :lol: 

As a matter of interest, why do you think that you should be exempt?

D


----------



## Peter Siedlaczek (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Rousseau,

please listen to the other demos: the first part of the “C-section” and the “Oktoberfest”. It shows more trumpets (sometimes six, sometimes three) playing together. The three Bb trumpets are basically different from each other. Moreover, you can shape the sound of each trumpet as you like, in order to differentiate them even more, to build huge trumpet sections. What matters is always a slightly different articulation of each trumpet.
Best
Peter


----------



## Hardy Heern (Mar 30, 2008)

Daryl @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Hardy Heern @ Sat Mar 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why but it _*really *_irritates me having to pay VAT for Internet purchases and I _*very *_rarely have to. :( I have run across ShareIt before and sent them a broadside asking them this question......still, as long as it does end up in the UK Exchequer's pocket I suppose it's not all wasted.
> ...



You need to read my post again Darryl. You can't have bought much on the Internet, that's all I can say!  
Trust me, I've bought a LOT and ShareIt (Digital River) is about the only time I get hit....if I decide to go along with them, that is. The only other time I get hit is when Fedex is involved; as with Soundsonline purchases and I don't mind then because the special offers, which I wait for, are so attractive.

You said, mischieviously : - "As a matter of interest, why do you think that you should be _exempt?"_   
Are you looking for a 5 minute argument or longer?? 

I've said my piece about the commercial side of this enterprise; let's get back to discussing this amazing instrument! 

regards

Frank


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 30, 2008)

Peter Siedlaczek @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Hi Rousseau,
> 
> please listen to the other demos: the first part of the “C-section” and the “Oktoberfest”. It shows more trumpets (sometimes six, sometimes three) playing together. The three Bb trumpets are basically different from each other. Moreover, you can shape the sound of each trumpet as you like, in order to differentiate them even more, to build huge trumpet sections. What matters is always a slightly different articulation of each trumpet.
> Best
> Peter



Thanks for the info Peter. 

Cheers


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings,

Can someone speak to The Trumpet's performance on a PPC Mac (in my case a Dual 2.7)? On a non-Intel Mac, will it's use max out my processors? Particularly if I want to have a 3 or 4 trumpet section? Thanks!


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 30, 2008)

Just bought it... dloading and installing. I'll report back


----------



## Fa (Mar 30, 2008)

Journeyman @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Can someone speak to The Trumpet's performance on a PPC Mac (in my case a Dual 2.7)? On a non-Intel Mac, will it's use max out my processors? Particularly if I want to have a 3 or 4 trumpet section? Thanks!



My very old PPC G5 mono 1.6Ghz play 2 trumpets with very large buffer (1024).

The mac Mini Dual Duo2 2.0Ghz play 4 trumpets with a 512 buffer, and use just 25-30% of CPU doing it.

I suppose your performance may be in the middle, closer to mac mini than my old G5.


----------



## Ed (Mar 30, 2008)

dannthr @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Apollo 13



Yea, or that. 

But it must not sound like a jazz trumpet player playing the Apollo 13 theme!


----------



## Daryl (Mar 30, 2008)

Hardy Heern @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> You need to read my post again Darryl. You can't have bought much on the Internet, that's all I can say!
> Trust me, I've bought a LOT and ShareIt (Digital River) is about the only time I get hit....if I decide to go along with them, that is. The only other time I get hit is when Fedex is involved; as with Soundsonline purchases and I don't mind then because the special offers, which I wait for, are so attractive.
> 
> You said, mischieviously : - "As a matter of interest, why do you think that you should be _exempt?"_
> ...


I'm sorry to harp on about this, but just because you haven't been charged VAT for some products doesn't mean that you shouldn't have been charged. Conversely, just because FedEx charges Duty (sometimes) for sample products doesn't mean that this is correct (which it isn't ).

I've bought plenty of things on the Internet, but I always supply my VAT number to avoid being charged.

D


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 30, 2008)

> The mac Mini Dual Duo2 2.0Ghz play 4 trumpets with a 512 buffer, and use just 25-30% of CPU doing it. I suppose your performance may be in the middle, closer to mac mini than my old G5.



Great; thanks for your reply!

Next question: How playable is it? Some libraries need to be endlessly programmed as to opposed to those that can be intuitively *performed*. Can someone fill me in? Thanks!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 30, 2008)

I have not bought this yet but have come to a few conclusions.
First for an instrument this detailed and playable the price is more than fair. 
The instrument is groundbreaking.
I am sure for many applications this is now the best choice for solo trumpet available.

For those looking for an orchestral "scoring" trumpet it may come up short in the ambience department. The trump was created in "an anechoic environment".
This means no ambience and there is probably good reason for this. When going between samples there probably would be phasing and doubling of tone issues. You can and will add your own reverb, but the best sounding scoring orchestral libs usually have at least early stage reflections. Using it mixed in with other libs may mask some of the ambience short comings. Sort of like overdubbing real trumpet in your studio control room.


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Mar 30, 2008)

The VAT gripping kinda cracks me up :lol: 
At least you're not dealing with weak dead presidents
I would much rather pay some VAT than have to convert the Euro price to US dollars :? 


Congratulations Giorgio & Peter on a must have


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

I bought this.

Many thanks to the people that put in the hard work, please continue ASAP on the next (for me I'd pic Clarinet)

Some pointers:

• playing in DP 5.13, K2 doesn't respond to DP's Pan.

• on my G5 2X2 PPC @ 256 buffer you can only play one instrument at a time.

• but you can play back 3 @ 1024 (MOTU 2408 MKII)

• for solo they play well.

• multiple trumpets playing different harmony parts works well too.

• but the 3 trumpets in unison - to me - I don't like it. Maybe some tricks? We'll see.


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 30, 2008)

Chaim @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> • but the 3 trumpets in unison - to me - I don't like it.


Chaim,

This is very important to me. Please elaborate.


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

Note: I did not go through the entire manual yet or try to make it work in a real project, but what I mean is:

it does not give you that bigger chorus like sound of 3 tpts in unison, just the plain old sample on top of sample sound.

True, they are 3 different sounding trumpets, and even playing each on their own with each its own expression, even throwing in the fact of altering the pitch a little here and there, still on sustained notes they give you that sampled stacked sound.


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 30, 2008)

Wonderful.


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

• I am not excited with the falls.

Not so realistic as they should be. Sorry.

I'm putting in a vote for an update release, please record some "real" falls, slow med and fast in the various forms you have them now.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 30, 2008)

Chaim @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Note: I did not go through the entire manual yet or try to make it work in a real project, but what I mean is:
> 
> it does not give you that bigger chorus like sound of 3 tpts in unison, just the plain old sample on top of sample sound.
> 
> True, they are 3 different sounding trumpets, and even playing each on their own with each its own expression, even throwing in the fact of altering the pitch a little here and there, still on sustained notes they give you that sampled stacked sound.



It sounds like that's something that'll require some doing to get a good sound out of--if you stumble upon something significant, let us know!


----------



## mducharme (Mar 30, 2008)

Ed @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> dannthr @ Sun Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Apollo 13
> ...



By popular demand:

http://www.esnips.com/doc/6dc622d7-233e-4f95-bbd3-3f0fe2592efe/Sample-Modeling-Trumpet---Apollo-13

Did it from memory, but haven't heard the soundtrack in years so may not sound exactly like the original, but IMO it definitely sounds filmic. I didn't bother doing any dynamics on this.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 30, 2008)

mducharme @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> IMO it definitely sounds filmic. I didn't bother doing any dynamics on this.



Agreed. I've just been trying it out in a big orchestral context at the moment for a game I'm scoring and it sounds absolutely brilliant. It sounds fantastic layered on top of either VSL trumpets or EWQLSO trumpet patches. Adds another dimension to them. Even without the articulation switches, the expression control works absolute wonders. The other thing that really impresses me (and I haven't once glanced at the manual) is the playability of it. Great programming. 

Anyway, I'll stop waxing lyrical now, everyone will think they're paying me to say this. o=< 

Cheers


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 30, 2008)

> Craig Sharmat @ Sun Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not bought this yet but have come to a few conclusions.
> ...



Which leads me to wonder if this technology could work for string ensemble. It would be amazing if it did but I'm not sure how this would sound if the strings would be recorded in a anechoic environment. I'd LOVE to hear Peter & Giorgio's thought on that? I know this may be off topic a bit but I'm dying to know?


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 30, 2008)

mducharme @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Ed @ Sun Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > dannthr @ Sun Mar 30 said:
> ...



And because the demand is THAT popular, here's a second version!  (Sorry mducharme! Last time I checked the forum you hadn't posted your version yet. If I had seen it, I wouldn't have made another version. :oops: )

http://webs.hogent.be/hannesdemaeyer/rest/apollo 13 main theme Samplemodelingtrumpet.mp3

(don't mind the reverb, and the percussion is sloppy i know.. :wink: )


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 30, 2008)

Hannesdm,

Sounds beautiful! Which strings are those?


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks! But all the honor goes to Peter & Giorgio!

Strings are SISS.

Cheers,

Hannes


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

From the manual:

"Less powerful systems may also prove satisfactory, but may require larger buffer sizes and higher 
latencies, and the number of active instruments may be limited to one. 


Note: this may not represent a real problem though. Using the freeze feature or, what is 
more recommended, bouncing the single MIDI tracks to audio is a useful remedy. 
Do it before struggling against 3, 5 or 7 simultaneous trumpet MIDI tracks and work on the 
audio level instead. After all, even when working with a real musician, you need to preserve 
his performance on unalterable audio tracks anyway."


----------



## mducharme (Mar 30, 2008)

> (Sorry mducharme! Last time I checked the forum you hadn't posted your version yet. If I had seen it, I wouldn't have made another version. :oops: )



hehe, not a problem, it's all good for people to hear different examples. You did more work on yours than I did on mine is for sure.. one comment I have is that yours does have a slightly "jazzy" sound (to my ears) in certain parts because of the vibrato and the legato, but also has a fair bit more life to it than mine.


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 30, 2008)

Peter or Giorgio,

Welcome to the forum! There's something that I'm looking for that I can't tell from the existing demos, including "C-Section": Can you do a demo of 3 or 4 trumpet section in the style of Earth, Wind and Fire? Even on "C-Section" it doesn't sound like the attack is fast enough for that rapid-fire funk style. I hope that you can prove me wrong, as I'd really like to buy your library. Also, the previous mention of "inadequate falls" concerns me as well...

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 30, 2008)

mducharme @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> > (Sorry mducharme! Last time I checked the forum you hadn't posted your version yet. If I had seen it, I wouldn't have made another version. :oops: )
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, not a problem, it's all good for people to hear different examples. You did more work on yours than I did on mine is for sure.. one comment I have is that yours does have a slightly "jazzy" sound (to my ears) in certain parts because of the vibrato and the legato, but also has a fair bit more life to it than mine.



phew! o-[][]-o 

:mrgreen: 

It's indeed good for people to hear a version with and without controller editting!
It's amazing how this instrument sounds out-of-the-box!


----------



## mducharme (Mar 30, 2008)

Indeed it does sound wonderful out of the box. I've had to remap CC11 to use my modwheel instead because I don't have a CC11 control and am still quite impressed with the results I am able to get. Sure makes me want to buy a breath controller though.

On the topic of breath controllers (not wishing to hi-jack this thread) I looked at the BC3 once but it has some weird connector.. how do you get that to a midi-signal?


----------



## tfishbein82 (Mar 30, 2008)

mducharme @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Indeed it does sound wonderful out of the box. I've had to remap CC11 to use my modwheel instead because I don't have a CC11 control and am still quite impressed with the results I am able to get. Sure makes me want to buy a breath controller though.
> 
> On the topic of breath controllers (not wishing to hi-jack this thread) I looked at the BC3 once but it has some weird connector.. how do you get that to a midi-signal?


With this:

http://www.midisolutions.com/prodbth.htm

Here's the package deal. I bought from here, and have no regrets:

http://www.8thstreet.com/product.asp?ProductCode=20180&Category=MIDI_Controllers (http://www.8thstreet.com/product.asp?Pr ... ontrollers)

Use *P2008* for 10% off.


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

Chaim @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> • playing in DP 5.13, K2 doesn't respond to DP's Pan.



Hey Chaim, for that case it doesn't respond to volume either, if you would be so kind and read the manual you'll see that it's a preference you can activate in the options dialog.


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey, a wise man


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, but what's the reason for not programing the trumpet like that to begin with? (that the DAW should control the volume and pan)


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 30, 2008)

Chaim @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Note: I did not go through the entire manual yet or try to make it work in a real project, but what I mean is:
> 
> it does not give you that bigger chorus like sound of 3 tpts in unison, just the plain old sample on top of sample sound.
> 
> True, they are 3 different sounding trumpets, and even playing each on their own with each its own expression, even throwing in the fact of altering the pitch a little here and there, still on sustained notes they give you that sampled stacked sound.



I'm guessing the diferent instruments included are just bonuses all derived from the same source material - not seperate sampling sessions of different players and different instruments, so no I don't think the unison ensemble will work - a shame but the solo sounds so damn good I don't mind. If you vary the vibrato speed on each of the layers it does help (otherwise the vibrato phases).

Craig's right about the early reflections - it can sound like a control room overdub, but at least it sounds like a "live" overdub.

No CPU issues here - can have as many instances as I want...

Ian

Ian


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 30, 2008)

wise,indeed. It's crucial to read the manual. While the articulations are deep, it's extremely easy to grasp and it doesn't take long to be mesmerized. I've had it for a day and can't stop. It's not going to dissapoint anyone and as Craig said, groundbreaking. Frankly. I would have paid more.

With this and Broadway Big band, I am one happy dude. 


oh- with regard to sections. Sections can easily be created if one pays close attention to the very subtle arts available for each trumpet. If you play all three tpts at the same time without paying attention you will get the classic phasing . But you simply wouldn't want to as the detail in the arts is what makes this instrument shine. real purty like. I tell you wut....


----------



## mducharme (Mar 30, 2008)

tfishbein82 @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> mducharme @ Sun Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed it does sound wonderful out of the box. I've had to remap CC11 to use my modwheel instead because I don't have a CC11 control and am still quite impressed with the results I am able to get. Sure makes me want to buy a breath controller though.
> ...



Hey, thanks for that! Just ordered it. :D


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

Ian Livingstone @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> I'm guessing the diferent instruments included are just bonuses all derived from the same source material - not seperate sampling sessions of different players and different instruments,



You will notice that when loading the 2nd trumpet after the main trumpet is loaded, K2 doesn't display any loading samples.


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

Chaim @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> • but the 3 trumpets in unison - to me - I don't like it. Maybe some tricks? We'll see.



OK I tried it now playing each line by itself with its own vibrato feel and it sounds better. (before, I played it with no vibrato.)

On slow tunes its more likely to use vibrato, but on fast ones you might not want it originally, but to play the 3 trumpets in unison it needs it even a little helps. (not that it sound like a real section yet ...)


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

Giorgio, can we ask for a "vibrato intensity - tempo synced" feature?

With note value options of course and triplets, in conjunction with your fabulous scripts I'm sure it'll sound awesome! P L E A S E ?


----------



## Chaim (Mar 30, 2008)

From the manual:

_*Playing 3 or more trumpets in unison. The trumpet 2 and 3 differ slightly from each other, 
and from the main trumpet, as far as the timbre, time response and articulations are concerned. So, 
even if played at unison from the same keyboard, they will sound very realistic. However, by all 
means, try to play them individually, applying slightly different pitch, pitch bending, portamento, 
vibrato depth and frequency, etc. Those small differences in sound and articulations are essential for 
a natural section sound. Please note that even real trumpets, if played in a very similar, “perfect” 
manner, may produce some phasing-like sound, spoiling the richness in timbre. 
*_


----------



## Hardy Heern (Mar 30, 2008)

Aaron Dirk @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> The VAT gripping kinda cracks me up :lol:
> At least you're not dealing with weak dead presidents
> I would much rather pay some VAT than have to convert the Euro price to US dollars :?
> 
> ...



I agree!! Trouble is that VAT gripping tends to hurt the forearm muscles ! 8) 

Let's get back to o=< o=<

Frank


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Mar 30, 2008)

Phasing? Not if you load trumpet 1,2,3. No more phasing than with three trumpets of the same brand, played by the same player 

And vibrato is different for each trumpet. As well as portamento, legato etc.

Anyway, thanks for your nice comments.  o=< o-[][]-o 

Giorgio


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 30, 2008)

Chaim @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> OK I tried it now playing each line by itself with its own vibrato feel and it sounds better. (before, I played it with no vibrato.)



Chaim, please post an audio clip.....


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 30, 2008)

If you read the manual. you can adjust the speed of the vibrato using a controller. Even a slight adjustment will yield great results . Also, the arts have very subtle pitch changes that help the section sound. By all means, read the manual concerning keyswitches and controllers.


----------



## mducharme (Mar 30, 2008)

Here comes Indy...

http://www.esnipòD_   uˆ]D_   uˆ...D_   uˆbD_   uˆcD_   uˆdD_   uˆeD_   uˆf


----------



## mducharme (Mar 31, 2008)

Odd.. it should work fine.. it even plays back fine on my Linux box at work


----------



## tgfoo (Mar 31, 2008)

Justus,

Cool song. The trumpet sounds amazing for Jazz.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 31, 2008)

*Justus*,

that`s cooooool! o=<


----------



## Fa (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, what people is doing is quite cool, impressing how stimulating and fun is for people playing it... 8)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 31, 2008)

tgfoo @ Mon Mar 31 said:


> Justus,
> 
> Cool song. The trumpet sounds amazing for Jazz.




100% applicable for Jazz (worth it just for that - i.e. one 'live session' pays for this thing). Honestly, still need to be convinced in an orchestral cue. Perhaps it is that is sounds so good in Jazz - everything else pales by comparison. (Have to say Hannesdm's Apollo was impressive.)


Rob


----------



## mducharme (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it is excellent for the orchestral stuff. My breath controller was ordered yesterday so hopefully it'll ship soon and then I can re-vamp that Indiana Jones one I threw together with more dynamics, etc. I was personally just so blown away by how great it sounded even without me having to touch anything, but perhaps I'm just impressed easily. o


----------



## Ed (Mar 31, 2008)

Hannesdm's Apollo 13 was great! I am much happier about it now.


----------



## JBacal (Mar 31, 2008)

Justus-- enjoyable piece and sound!

The Trumpet is an impressive VI-- the mutes are especially nice.

Best,
Jay


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 1, 2008)

Justus @ Mon Mar 31 said:


> Here is my first piece I did 2 days ago, an improvised cool jazz song (it was very late in the evening, as you will hear).
> http://www.rothermusic.de/Jazz-Trumpet.mp3
> 
> It's really easy to learn, how all the keyswitches work.
> ...



What piano sound is that, by the way?


----------



## Hannesdm (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Justus, nice intimate sound you've got there!


----------



## Justus (Apr 1, 2008)

Piano is Sampletekk Black Grand Close

Best,
Justus


----------



## mojamusic (Apr 1, 2008)

Justus

That is a beautiful demo. 

I have listened to all of the Trumpet demos very critically (because I can't afford it right now :oops: ) but it sounds so convincing in your piece that I may have to collect some funds for this library.

Thank you for sharing! o-[][]-o


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 1, 2008)

Bought it today. Generally I am very impressed.. but.. Is there a way to create realistic staccato passages? Am I missing something? The dreaded machine gun effect seems unavoidable here.


----------



## Justus (Apr 1, 2008)

Vary CC11 while playing staccatos.


----------



## Chaim (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting, the stuff that's the hardest to get right they succeed big time, while the easiest articulation - staccato - takes a back seat.

What will happen if they record plain old fashion style one shot staccato round robin on multiple velocities? It wouldn't make the product worse, would it?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 1, 2008)

................................ :roll: 

Set CC 11 to 0 and CC 25 to 127 (Velocity linked Dynamics) and then there is no more a machine gun effect. o=<


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 2, 2008)

germancomponist @ Tue Apr 01 said:


> ................................ :roll:
> 
> Set CC 11 to 0 and CC 25 to 127 (Velocity linked Dynamics) and then there is no more a machine gun effect. o=<


Will give that a try, varying cc11 alone did not sound that convincing to me.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Apr 2, 2008)

Justus @ Mon Mar 31 said:


> Here is my first piece I did 2 days ago, an improvised cool jazz song (it was very late in the evening, as you will hear).
> http://www.rothermusic.de/Jazz-Trumpet.mp3
> 
> It's really easy to learn, how all the keyswitches work.
> ...



Not my favourite genre Justus....BUT I really enjoyed this. You certainly know your stuff and to my ears it just doesn't get much more real than this! 

I've just got to get this trumpet at some point (regardless of the price :oops: )....it is _*very *_compelling!

*Update!!!* I actually went to Samplemodeling's site to check what this lovely instrument would actually cost me and got a shock!! To put it in US$ terms it is *$304-50* at today's exchange rate!!! (that's without the CD and extended download options too) ......and _*I *_thought that the Garritan Strad was more than I could justify!! 

For solo instrument libraries I can't help starting to think _very _hard, about it, at around the $100 mark. 

When you compare this pricing to a library like EWQL Gold it really makes you wonder about the value doesn't it??....Ah well, perhaps when they've satisfied the rich and the 'can't waits' it'll come down in price so that the poor folk (like me  ) can buy it.

Frank


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 2, 2008)

> - If you want to hear how does the right approach sound, please listen to the demo “Somewhere in Bukowina” on our homepage; you will find there a repetition going along the whole piece (best audible at the beginning). Apart from a trombone and tuba, which are taken from my Complete Classical Collection (so no Round Robin… Smile ) there are 3 trumpets played exactly in the way described above. Do you hear any “mechanical” repetition?



No i don't. Thanks for pointing that out.

This demo is really a lot of fun to listen to BTW. 8)


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 2, 2008)

> When you compare this pricing to a library like EWQL Gold it really makes you wonder about the value doesn't it??



Sometimes i wonder if EW's low prices helps devaluate other product out there? 

I'm not sure it's fair to compare these 2...


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 2, 2008)

I am sooo impressed!  

I have just experimented to play cool repetitions. 

I set first CC 11 to 0 and then CC 25 to 64, than CC 25 to 127 and adyusted here and there a little bit CC 27.  

Listen to this short demo here: http://www.box.net/shared/qkzx2pz0g8

Please note that you can always vary all CC`s in realtime and they affect so beautifully against each other! o=<

Gunther


----------



## Daryl (Apr 2, 2008)

Fernando Warez @ Wed Apr 02 said:


> > When you compare this pricing to a library like EWQL Gold it really makes you wonder about the value doesn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering the pace of technology, EW Gold is a reeeeeeeeeeeally old library, and when you think of the price that it was first released at, adjust for inflation, it doesn't seem so cheap.

D


----------



## Justus (Apr 2, 2008)

germancomponist @ Wed Apr 02 said:


> I am sooo impressed!
> 
> I have just experimented to play cool repetitions.
> 
> ...



Very nice, I don't hear any machine gun!
And this is a dry recording, imagine it with reverb!

Best,
Justus


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 2, 2008)

Not bad at all. I bet this could handle that 'sith fight scene' (can't remember the cue title).

Up to my elbows in crocodiles but just as soon as the dust clears this really is a no brainer purchase for me. It really is groundbreaking IMHO. Is it perfect? - maybe not, but I must say it is more perfecter :wink: 


Bring on the solo strings (ensembles as well)!!


Rob


----------



## Peter Siedlaczek (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Hardy,
hi everybody,

we investigated the whole problem of the credit card fee, and came to the following, hopefully helpful conclusions:

- ShareIt charges, indeed, rather high fees of nearly 10% for transactions made in currencies other than Euro. However, this is (unfortunately) not uncommon - there are companies charging even more;
- we´ve choosen ShareIt because it´s a reliable and safe company, offering options (like the backup-CD) which cannot be found elswhere. To avoid this surcharge, one might choose to pay any transaction in Euro only. This may not always work as a rule. The overall balance will eventually depend on the currency exchange applied by your bank. But that´s the way it works if you pay with your credit card abroad. This is usually much less than what was reported above.

In addition, please consider that - even if you always see some VAT as default on the very first order page - this may disappear, depending on the country the order is coming from. If you order from a country outside the European Union, no VAT will be added.
The applicable VAT will be anyway calculated and displayed later on, during completion of the transaction.

All the best

Peter
& Giorgio


----------



## tfishbein82 (Apr 2, 2008)

Peter Siedlaczek @ Wed Apr 02 said:


> To avoid this surcharge, one might choose to pay any transaction in Euro only. This may not always work as a rule. The overall balance will eventually depend on the currency exchange applied by your bank.


Good advice... will drop the price about $20.

Here's exchange info for US customers:
http://www.bankrate.com/brm/news/cc/20050624b1.asp


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 3, 2008)

Journeyman @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Peter or Giorgio,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! There's something that I'm looking for that I can't tell from the existing demos, including "C-Section": Can you do a demo of 3 or 4 trumpet section in the style of Earth, Wind and Fire? Even on "C-Section" it doesn't sound like the attack is fast enough for that rapid-fire funk style. I hope that you can prove me wrong, as I'd really like to buy your library. Also, the previous mention of "inadequate falls" concerns me as well...
> 
> Thanks for listening!


Giorgio, any reply whatsoever regarding The Trumpet's ability to play EW&F style? Thanks!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 3, 2008)

Mark,

I just did a track with full section using "The Trumpet" on top. More like a combo 50's 60s shuffle but it worked well in that section context. I can send you the mp3 if you like. As it is for a movie I am working on I have not asked for permission to post it. I will ask and if approved (most likely) I can then leave a link.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 3, 2008)

Craig,

could you send me the same mp3? to: [email protected]

I would also very much like to listen!  

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Craig! Check your In Box....


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2008)

i have sent the mp3s, there are actually 2 now.

We can continue discussion here if you guys want if it leads to any comments that others would be interested in.


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 4, 2008)

Craig,

Thanks; your mp3's were very helpful. I've determined that The Trumpet doesn't fulfill my needs right now. First, though it's outstanding as a soloist, I don't think that it's ready for rapid fire funk section work. Second, there is some pitch fluctuation on sustained notes that is undesirable to me. I can see how that would make for an even more realistic sounding soloist, but again in sections, that just won't work for me. Based on someone else's demo (above), I do think that it's wonderful for Kenny Wheeler style jazz. I just don't need that at this time.

I guess I'll wait for the release of Big Fish Audio's new "Mojo". It sounds more like what I'll need. I think that it's really unfortunate that IMHO, the two best brass products on the market (The Trumpet and BBB) don't appear to be up to this challenge.

Again, many thanks for the mp3's.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2008)

please note that i moved pitch with vibrato on purpose on my demos on the long notes. I wanted it to sound a bit out of tune.


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 4, 2008)

Noted; fair enough. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, here are the links

http://scoredog.tv/Handyman.mp3

http://scoredog.tv/Showme.mp3

be aware it is the solo trumpet and the lead trumpet in the sections, not the harmonies.

The out of tune stuff is mostly my other sections (which I kind of like).


----------



## Justus (Apr 4, 2008)

Very funky sound!!! That's what I like 
The songs tend to sound a bit overcompressed (in my opinion), but great.

Best,
Justus


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Apr 4, 2008)

Journeyman @ Thu Apr 03 said:


> Journeyman @ Sun Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter or Giorgio,
> ...





Journeyman, 

Please post an example of what you're looking for, and we'll see what can be accomplished with the trumpet. 

Best, 

Giorgio & Peter


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Giorgio. Here's a YouTube clip of Earth Wind and Fire playing "September" live in concert (below) . I acknowledge that the brass is supplemented by synth brass, but still....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5iW79VQZig

Another product that displays this type of style would be the following. Click on the demo link that says "Freaky Jazzy Funky 2 Demo":

http://bigfishaudio.com/4DCGI/detailDemos.html?917


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2008)

The Trumpet will do most of that 2nd big Fish demo (better than any lib I have heard). As far as EWF I have not tried it as a section yet so the verdict is still out.


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd like to encourage you to do a demo displaying that please.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2008)

Journeyman @ Fri Apr 04 said:


> I'd like to encourage you to do a demo displaying that please.




not going to happen...I have a life and work and a wife that takes precedent over doing demos. If I happen to work on a piece that uses the trumpet i will be happy to post it. I can tell you my normal trumpet player for sessions is Rick Braun (look him up if you are not familiar with him) so I keep a high standard. This trumpet is going to mean less calls to him. The tone will not be as important as his interpretation of the instrument which is why I will continue to use him when things are critical.


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 4, 2008)

Craig,

Oops! I thought that Giorgio was the one that responded, and that I was asking HIM to do the demos, not you. My apologies.....


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah but still.. .He has a wife, work, a life AND a dog that dresses really well...


----------



## dannthr (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought he WAS the dog... :S


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2008)

arf


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 4, 2008)

Craig,

I like your two examples and enjoyed listening!

Thanks for posting!

Gunther


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 4, 2008)

Peter or Giorgio,

Do we need to select the Extended Downloads option to receive updates in the futue? Will updates be downloadable somewhere else if we don't select this option?


----------



## Peter Siedlaczek (Apr 4, 2008)

synergy543 @ 5th April 2008 said:


> Peter or Giorgio,
> 
> Do we need to select the Extended Downloads option to receive updates in the futue? Will updates be downloadable somewhere else if we don't select this option?



Dear synergy543,
the answer to your first question is: not at all! That´s only a service of ShareIt for your convenience. The link you get per e-mail is valid normally 2 weeks. If you choose (i.e. do not deactivate) the Extended Download option, you have the access to the file 2 years long.
Updates will by downloadbar either from the Native Instruments, or our website.

Best

Peter


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 5, 2008)

Peter, thank you for the fast reply.

On your technology page, I see an oboe. Can we expect this might be next?


----------



## homebilly (Apr 5, 2008)

here is a Lee Morgan (Ceora) tune done with THE TRUMPET or as i call it La Tromba.

i used an EVI to play the parts with the vibrato control turned off. no other controllers or keyswitches as i only have 2 hands and no foot pedals. Bass is Trilogy played 
in M5II as well as a Bosendorfer piano from M5II


i love Lee Morgan and this is one of my favorite tunes of his.


http://www.ronmeza.com/evi/ceora-v1.mp3


thanks to Serge Kasimov for the piano part


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 6, 2008)

'The Trumpet' seems quite at home in this style.

Yeah, Lee Morgan... another one gone too soon. 


.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 7, 2008)

homebilly @ Sun Apr 06 said:


> here is a Lee Morgan (Ceora) tune done with THE TRUMPET or as i call it La Tromba.
> 
> i used an EVI to play the parts with the vibrato control turned off. no other controllers or keyswitches as i only have 2 hands and no foot pedals. Bass is Trilogy played
> in M5II as well as a Bosendorfer piano from M5II
> ...



Very cool! o=<


----------



## lescorrea (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just picked up the Trumpet.

I'm just wondering if I it's better to just get the expression pedal for my A-50 to use with this. For some reason, I couldn't get the mod wheel to work on CC11.

I'm a bit of a noob at CC assignments, so any tips would be great, especially if you use the Roland A-50 as a controller.

Thanks again.


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Apr 8, 2008)

Lescorrea,

No doubt, the best solution is to use an expression pedal mapped to CC11.

As a temporary workaround, you may map your modwheel (CC1) to CC11 by using the CC11 remapping utility provided with the instrument.

Drop down menu -> CC remapping. Set controller to use for CC#11 to CC#1 and you're done. 8) 

Best,

Giorgio


----------



## lescorrea (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Giorgio!

I'll give it a try over the weekend....


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Apr 17, 2008)

*some good news on payment restrictions and currency issues*

o=< 

Dear Friends, 

we are happy to announce that, following a constructive dialog with Share-It, some payment restrictions and currency issues have been solved:

1. Owners of free e-mail accounts may now accomplish orders using also their credit cards and PayPal.
2. It´s now possible to pay either in in Euro, US $ or English Pounds, at a fixed price.
3. Using one of the above currencies is strongly recommended, since it obviates the exchange charges otherwise applied by Share-it.

o-[][]-o 

All the best,

Giorgio & Peter


----------



## Niah (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: some good news on payment restrictions and currency issues*



Giorgio Tommasini @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> o=<
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> ...




that is great news !


----------



## Chaim (May 8, 2008)

It looks like ALL instruments in The Trumpet are derived from one source, not that I have a problem with that....


----------



## Journeyman (May 8, 2008)

I thought that Giorgio stated something to the contrary. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Chaim (May 8, 2008)

Ha ha, they don't give us access to the samples, but look, we can see them right there.


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (May 8, 2008)

Chaim,

We're using a technology exploiting deconvolved samples, roughly corresponding to "at the mouthpiece" sounds. This means that, by convolving these samples by a suitable impulse response, corresponding to the body of a different instrument, one will get the sound of that particular instrument. But the differences among the various trumpets are not limited to just using a different IR. Dynamics, timbre and pitch modulatations are carried out differently for each instrument. Moreover, the three Bb trumpets use different samples for each individual note.

This explains why the three Bb trumpets can be played in unisone without phasing artifacts.

Shall we get back to the Gigabyte approach ? >8o o=< 

Sincerely,

Giorgio

PS: Journeyman "Giorgio stated something to the contrary. Hmmmm....."
Are you really sure? Hmmmmmmmmmm! :twisted:


----------



## Chaim (May 8, 2008)

Giorgio Tommasini @ Thu May 08 said:


> Chaim,
> 
> Moreover, the three Bb trumpets use different samples for each individual note.



Then why after the first trumpet is loaded, the 2nd one loads at the blink of an eye?
Shouldn't it take at least as long as the first loaded trumpet?
(Maybe because of the mutes?)


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (May 8, 2008)

Chaim,

_"Then why after the first trumpet is loaded, the 2nd one loads at the blink of an eye? "_

Just because it's a smart second trumpet. :shock: 

o-[][]-o 

Giorgio


----------



## Chaim (May 8, 2008)

OK, what ever, so what's next? And when?


----------



## Journeyman (May 8, 2008)

Giorgio Tommasini @ Thu May 08 said:


> Journeyman "Giorgio stated something to the contrary. Hmmmm....."
> Are you really sure? Hmmmmmmmmmm! :twisted:


Giorgio, Is it really necessary to take an antagonistic tone with a potential client? If you read the context more carefully, you'll see that I was actually supporting your position that the three trumpets were in fact different, even if I didn't know the technical reason why. I'm not aware of ever having seen the word, "deconvolved" before.


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (May 8, 2008)

Journeyman,

No polemics here, please. Facts are:

Chaim wrote: _"It looks like ALL instruments in The Trumpet are derived from one source"._
Journeyman wrote: _"I thought that Giorgio stated something to the contrary. Hmmmm....."_

Your thought was wrong. No offence. o-[][]-o 

Giorgio


----------



## Journeyman (May 8, 2008)

Fine, but I think that this must be a language thing.


----------



## Justus (May 8, 2008)

Yes, all problems are communication problems!!!


----------

